

Ask HN: Is writing down things on paper an easier way to memorize? - amaikuma

I am on my 20s and I find myself comfortabler taking notes on paper (i.e. handwriting) rather than on a computer&#x2F;iPad - of course taking away the distractions that a device may have. Is anyone out there in the same situation?
======
gedrap
Yes. When writing on the paper, I feel more focused about the note's content
and handwriting is normally slower then typing so it stays on top of my mind
for longer. And, well, paper doesn't have notifications and etc.

So I am taking the most important notes on a small whiteboard (about 20 inches
wide), so I can put it on my knees and etc and it acts like a large reusable
sheet of paper which won't get lost :)

------
bkamapantula
I am maintaining a journal for to-do tasks since a month after it was
suggested here on HN [1]. I found this better than writing in an app.

I miss the notes I take on the tablet since every writing is on a new view. I
don't have this problem with a book.

[1] [http://bulletjournal.com/](http://bulletjournal.com/)

